# Warranty on used trailer



## jeremyers1 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm a brand new owner of a used 2006 Outback 21RS. It's my first trailer, so I am pretty happy to see that it seems to be a pretty good trailer.

I haven't picked it up from the dealer yet. They are trying to sell me me a $1600 4-year warranty on it.

With it begin 9 years old, I would love to have a worry-free first couple years of camping, but on the other hand, $1600 could buy a couple of minor repairs if needed.

Any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Short answer is No and the long one is NEVER.

Put the money in the bank and self warranty. If you need it fine if you don't then you roll it over to the next trailer one day.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

On the other hand....if (or when) the front cap delaminates, you could be looking at way more then $1600 to repair it. I suppose it comes down to how handy you are. I have never purchased an extended warranty on any of my campers nor do I believe I ever will. Congratulations on your new purchase and welcome to the group!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Read the fine print...what is included and what isn't.

For that year trailer, I'd say all the stuff that was going to fail...has.

I'm with Andy on this one...save your $$$ (buy more beer!!)


----------

